# trazabilidad / Traçabilité



## MCGF

No tengo contexto, se trata de un título y dice: "control y trazabilidad"

¿Podría ser "traitabilité"?

Merci d'avance
Emecé


----------



## moira

Contrôle et traçabilité.

*TRAÇABILITE : Possibilité de retrouver, pour un produit donné, la trace de toutes les étapes de sa fabrication et de la provenance de tous ses composants. La traçabilité d’un produit permet, par exemple, de retrouver les fournisseurs des matières premières, les différents endroits où le produit a été entreposé, les manipulations et équipements utilisés dans sa fabrication.*


----------



## MCGF

moira said:
			
		

> Contrôle et traçabilité.
> 
> *TRAÇABILITE : Possibilité de retrouver, pour un produit donné, la trace de toutes les étapes de sa fabrication et de la provenance de tous ses composants. La traçabilité d’un produit permet, par exemple, de retrouver les fournisseurs des matières premières, les différents endroits où le produit a été entreposé, les manipulations et équipements utilisés dans sa fabrication.*



Vale, tenía también la opción de poner eso, pero no sé por qué me había decantado "traitabilité".

Muchísismas gracias.
Saludos,
Emecé


----------



## iran

Hablas de "control y trazabilidad" para una maquina de control tridimensional?....como por ejemplo para medir una chapa de un coche después de salir de un troquel?


----------



## MCGF

iran said:
			
		

> Hablas de "control y trazabilidad" para una maquina de control tridimensional?....como por ejemplo para medir una chapa de un coche después de salir de un troquel?



No 
Hablo de trazabilidad en el almacenamiento de mercancías: control y trazabilidad


----------



## Gévy

Emécé,

Como te dice Moira, se trata de Traçabilité. Ninguna duda sobre ello.


----------



## bribon

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Alguién me puede decir que significa la " traçabilite " de un material qué significa??


Gracias,


----------



## chics

Es lo que explica Moira. 

Significa que en todo momento sabes donde se encuentra el material así como por todos los puntos que ha pasado, los proveedores, la fecha de producción, de almacenamiento... Permite identificarlo de cara a resolver problemas, normalmente logísticos (un retardo, etc.) y de calidad (reconocer qué hubo diferente cuando se detecta un cambio, identificar y encontrar los productos del mismo lote, etc.).


----------



## bribon

Si. Estoy de acuerdo. Gracias, Moira.


----------



## andaluza

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola,
tengo un problema con la palabra "traçabilité" relativa al comercio de las pieles de gato y perro

en Google España encuentro "trazabilidad" de productos, alimentos... pero la palabra no esta en el RAE  

queria saber si se utiliza en España lo de "trazabilidad" o si hay que traducirlo por otro termino como "rastreo" por ejemplo?

gracias a todos!
saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

he leído "trazabilidad " varias veces ...


----------



## mysterefemme

hola

ahora me atore en esto  
_que es Traçabilité ?_
_y que es _
_Traçabilité ticket?  ambos al español_

_por favor_

_gracias_


----------



## Yul

En mettant "traçabilité"  (ou trazabilidad) dans la fonction "Search" de la barre des services de WR, tu devrais trouver chassure à ton pied. 

Yul


----------



## Tina.Irun

Como te indica Yul corresponde a trazabilidad.

Es una palabra bastante reciente que se utiliza para indicar que se sigue la huella (trace) de un producto desde el origen hasta el consumo final.
Es muy importante para poder localizar un lote de producto defectuoso por ejemplo.


----------



## Marambio

Bonjour,

Estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre la relación entre el derecho y la economía, y me topé con  "tels que les critères de traçabilité des aliments..." He visto usado el término "trazabilidad" en castellano, pero la RAE no lo acepta. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
Bienvenido al foro.
En este hilo, verás que aunque no está en el DRAE, es una palabra existente y correcta...

(Piensa en consultar primero el diccionario de casa, y comprobar si no existe ya un hilo antes de plantear una pregunta....)


----------



## plemy

la palabra trazabilidad es correcta en español? en todo caso se la usa cada vez más para identificar y repertoriar las etapas de producción de alimentos por ejemplo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

plemy said:


> la palabra trazabilidad es correcta en español? en todo caso se la usa cada vez más para identificar y repertoriar las etapas de producción de alimentos por ejemplo.


 
Sí se utiliza pero sólo en ese contexto de seguir la pista a un producto y que en fráncés corresponde a "traçabilité".


----------



## Yul

Le terme "traçabilité" ne serait pas réservé uniquement à la production alimentaire comme on peut le voir ici.

"L’enregistrement et l’identification des (a) billets/contrefaçons appartenant aux catégories 2 et 3 et du (b) titulaire du compte concerné sont nécessaires pour assurer la traçabilité des transactions en vue d’augmenter le niveau de sécurité". Banque de France

Yul


----------



## plemy

Con traçabilité no tengo dudas.
Pero favor aclarenme si se utiliza trazabilidad para productos no alimentarios o servicios en general.


----------



## Yul

Le terme "traçabilité" n'est pas uniquement réservé  au domaine alimentaire comme le confirment les exemples suivants: 

"Les dispositions de la section 4 traduisent la volonté du Gouvernement de marquer une nouvelle étape vers une meilleure traçabilité des flux financiers et une simplification de cette taxe." Légifrance

"Les dérivés chlorés pour piscine, que nous fabriquons depuis des années à l’autre bout de l’usine, selon un cahier des charges strict, bénéficient d’une parfaite traçabilité". L’Express.fr

Yul


----------



## plemy

Perdon Yul por la insistencia.
Mi pregunta iba a trazabilidad en español...


----------



## Yul

Je m'excuse Plemy, je croyais que nous en étions à "traçabilité". 

Quant à "trazabilidad", l'engin de recherche de WR regorge d'informations à ce sujet. Cependant,  j'ai cru voir, en regardant en diagonale, que "trazabilidad" existait plus ou noins en espagnol. 

À toi de vérifier. 
Yul


----------



## Tina.Irun

He visto utilizado "cadena de custodia" para decir "trazabilidad" y me parece un término más logrado.


----------



## lpfr

Es cierto que "trazabilidad" no figura en el DRAE. Pero la palabra aparece 437 000 veces en Google. Con lo cual se puede decir que sí se utiliza y no tendría ningún resguardo en hacerlo.

  En cuanto a la trazabilidad, quisiera señalarles que mucho antes que en la alimentación, en la aviación civil, tanto en la fabricación como en la reparación, la trazabilidad es total desde hace décadas. Se sabe quien y cuando hizo una operación o apretó un tornillo. Y además es responsable penalmente.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Estoy de acuerdo en que se utiliza "trazabilidad". 
Yo misma, lo indiqué como traducción de "traçabilité".

Simplemente, indico que hay otro manera de decirlo, si no deseas utilizar esa palabra que todavía no figura en el DRAE.


----------



## bribon

Trazabilidad es un termino perfectamente utilizable en español..
El problema es que mucha gente no está familiarizada con este término dado que es muy técnico.
Solo personas que trabajen en entornos donde se utliza y se detecta este sistema lo conocen...

Yo trabajo para una empresa textil y también utilizamos este término que nos permite saber, que hilos, cuándo fueron comprados, de que partida, y lo mismo para los tintes...

Saludos,


----------



## elenae28

Ya sé que llego demasiado tarde, pero trazabilidad se usa frecuentemente en el contexto de gestión de la calidad, y no sólo aplicado al sector alimentario. De hecho es uno de los conceptos que se incluyen en la norma ISO 9001 para poder "seguirle la pista al producto". Esto permite saber en qué momento, lugar y porqué se produjo el error que posteriormente dio lugar a la incidencia que estamos investigando, incluso cuando éste error no se produjo en nuestra propia empresa, sino que fue un error de nuestros proveedores. Ésta es una de las funciones principales del número de lote, por ejemplo.


----------



## chics

elenae28 said:


> ... es uno de los conceptos que se incluyen en la norma ISO 9001 para poder "seguirle la pista al producto".


Se incluye y se define. Tal vez no está en diccionarios generales por que lo consideran un tecnicismo, pero existe y sí se encuentra en diccionarios especializados y en numerosos manuales, guías, libros de texto, reglamentos, etc.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un término poco usado pero que el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas recomienda usar en lugar de _trazabilidad_, es *rastreabilidad*:


> DPD:
> *rastreabilidad*.
> El término más adecuado en español para designar la posibilidad de rastrear el camino seguido por un producto comercial desde su origen hasta su destino final, así como el registro de todos los datos que permiten realizar dicho seguimiento, es _rastreabilidad,_ ya documentado en nuestro idioma. /.../ Aunque con este sentido se emplea con más frecuencia la voz _trazabilidad_ (del ingl. _traceability_), y a pesar de que este anglicismo se ha implantado también en otras lenguas como el francés (_traçabilité_) y el italiano (_tracciabilità_), se desaconseja su empleo en español, ya que el verbo _trazar,_ del que derivaría en última instancia _trazabilidad,_ no posee, a diferencia del inglés _to trace,_ el sentido de ‘rastrear o seguir la pista’.





> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Lo recomendaba en el 2005.

Pero en el 2013 la voz "trazabilidad" aparece por fin en el *DRAE*:
http://www.rae.es/drae/?val=trazabilidad


> Artículo nuevo.
> Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
> *trazabilidad**.*
> * 1.* f. Posibilidad de identificar el origen y las diferentes etapas de un proceso de producción y distribución de bienes de consumo.
> * 2.* f. Reflejo documental de estas etapas.



Y lo mejor de todo, es que si buscas en el DRAE la palabra rastreabilidad, el mensaje que obtienes esel siguiente:


> Aviso La palabra *rastreabilidad* no está en el Diccionario.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Claro, a eso me refiero, a que quien lo recomienda es el *DPD* y no el *DRAE *(no sería la primera vez que uno y otro colisionan...).


----------

